# MALACCA | Projects & Construction



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Shore | MALACCA | 42, 32, 27, 27 storey*
















https://www.facebook.com/malaccatheshore#!/malaccatheshore


teckkang said:


> the shore latest skyline, higher than Ramada, highest in the whole city already


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Melaka Boulevard @ Kota Laksamana*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*New Age Avenue @ Kota Laksamana*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NEW PROJECT: IMPERIO @ Hatten City*


steve_skyline said:


> IMPERIO @ Hatten City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NEW PROJECT:*
The Green @ Kota Laksamana


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/malaccatheshore#!/malaccatheshore



teckkang said:


> the shore latest progress, taken last saturday


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Novotel & The Straits Residence*











*The Shore | MALACCA | 42, 32, 27, 27 storey*










*The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*












michgyver said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hatten City*
http://www.hattencity.com/

















michgyver said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hatten City, Novotel & The Straits Residence*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9129407002/

Hotel Room View by acousticrocker, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Shore | MALACCA | 42, 32, 27, 27 storey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/motofotozp/9061962375/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Latest Melaka skyline


brain_failure said:


> Image Hosting


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*



2013 - 0707 iMG_055 by PIPIQ, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Novotel & The Straits Residence*












calaris said:


> There you go
> 
> Novotel - as of 14 Jul 13


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca by Victoria_Hume, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

2013 - 0707 iMG_131 by PIPIQ, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

2013 - 0707 iMG_216 by PIPIQ, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

2013 - 0707 iMG_158 by PIPIQ, on Flickr

2013 - 0707 iMG_071 by PIPIQ, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Dataran Pahlawan Expansion*









2013 - 0707 iMG_232 by PIPIQ, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Dataran Pahlawan Mall Expansion*


teckkang said:


> Dataran Pahlawan update


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Shore | MALACCA | 42, 32, 27, 27 storey*











teckkang said:


> emperor hotel kinda lonely now =(


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NEW: Swan Garden Residences*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kenanga Residences*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Shore*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/cherylandrich/13338676914/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NEW PROJECT: IMPERIO @ Hatten City*










































Melaka by Cheryl & Rich, on Flickr

Melaka by Cheryl & Rich, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hatten City*
http://www.hattencity.com/















Melaka by Cheryl & Rich, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT: *
> Malaysia Eye at Pulau Melaka
> Client : The Eye Sdn Bhd











http://www.flickr.com/photos/blacktryst/13260589705/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*












steve_skyline said:


> from The Heritage Melaka fb


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>>>



steve_skyline said:


> This budget hotel looks beautiful at night


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cherylandrich/13338195455


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Shore*











View of the CBD from the tower by tpefoley, on Flickr


Old presidential palace with the city in the background by tpefoley, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*











View of the urban centre by tpefoley, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*99 Residence*












steve_skyline said:


> Thanks for the pic, bobmlk


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kenanga Residences


steve_skyline said:


> Kenanga Residences construction progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Wave Residence


steve_skyline said:


> The Wave Residence, piling works in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/turansa_guatemala_tours/13950433622


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomas_chou42423/14002803035








https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomas_chou42423/13999612902


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hazize/13921812774


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>>>


melaka maju 2010 said:


> The Heritage Melaka....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Melaka Gateway*
www.melakagateway.com.my/ 






























melaka maju 2010 said:


> (GAMBAR DIAMBIL PADA 13/5/2014)
> Melaka Gateway....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Shore*


bobmlk said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALACCA | Projects & Construction*
UNDER CONSTRUCTION
- 99 Residence (2016)
- Hatten City (2016)
- The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence (2015)
- Novotel & The Straits Residence (2015)
- IMPERIO @ Hatten City (2017)
- Malaysia Eye at Pulau Melaka (2018)
- THE GREEN (2018)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Wave Residence*












steve_skyline said:


> Kota Laksamana is on the way becoming another Melaka Raya, with The Wave u/c 2 x 26 storey, another tower no idea how tall, The Green u/c 44, 39, 18 storey, upcoming Atlantis Residences 4 x 40 storey, and The Sail 43 storey. There are few buildings with modernized design at the height of Marvelux hotel currently u/c.
> 
> The Wave construction progress, it's rising.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THE GREEN | Melaka (kota laksamana) | 43 fl | 32 fl | 15 fl *


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*


nazrey said:


> *The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





steve_skyline said:


> Imperial Heritage construction progress as of 20 June 2014


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Novotel & The Straits Residence*












steve_skyline said:


> Novotel and Straits Residence construction progress as of 20 June 2014


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca


teckkang said:


> Taken last Sunday
> 
> The shore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wongjunhao/13906977540








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/107602076


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Heritage Luxury Boutique Residence*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/107602211


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hatten City*


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/107602251


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Wave*












steve_skyline said:


> from Faithview Group webpage


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kenanga Residences*






















steve_skyline said:


> Kenanga Residences construction progress April 2014 Untill 3th June 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Melaka Straits Medical Centre*











9MMRD said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiki_le_pekpek/14863386523


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malacca City*
Photos by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14932905216


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hatten City*












teckkang said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NEW PROJECT:*
The Pines




steve_skyline said:


> The Pines aka 99 Residence
> 29 storeys of luxury condominium hotel with 391 rooms
> Expected Completion: 1 QTR of 2015
> http://www.ptsproperties.com/the-pines/
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kenanga Residences*





















steve_skyline said:


> Kenanga Residences construction progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THE SHORE | Melaka | 42 fl | 32 fl | 27 fl x 2 *











steve_skyline said:


> Construction progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...





steve_skyline said:


> from The Shore at Malacca River fb


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Novotel & The Straits Residence*












brain_failure said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Atlantis Residences*











steve_skyline said:


> The Atlantis Residences construction progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Parkland Residence @ Sungai Melaka *












steve_skyline said:


> Parkland Residence construction progress, starting to raise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*HARBOUR CITY | Melaka (Pulau Melaka)*















































steve_skyline said:


> Hi admin, if possible please change the status to U/C, thanks.
> 
> Construction progress
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* Imperio Mall and Residence*






































steve_skyline said:


> Construction progress, photo not taken by me


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hatten City*





















echinglew said:


>





> by teckkang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca City: Imperio Mall and Residence & Hatten City



steve_skyline said:


> Old photo of Melaka Raya, imagine all the high rises including Bkt Beruang, MITC, Bkt Katil areas are concentrated in one place, it will looks nice!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Swan Garden Residences*












steve_skyline said:


> from Swan Garden Residences fb


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THE APPLE RESIDENCE & COURTYARD BY MARRIOTT | Melaka | 41 fl | 24 fl*





















> http://theapple-melaka.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THE GREEN | Melaka (kota laksamana) | 43 fl | 32 fl | 15 fl *











> http://www.thegreen.my/site.php


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Swan Garden Residences/Atlantis Residences/The Wave Residence


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALACCA CITY*
From Malaysian Forum


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALACCA CITY*



steve_skyline said:


> Lousy mobile, sorry for the blur photos. Just add few more high rises will able to extend to Parkland Residence site, can capture even longer panorama skyline photo.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*HARBOUR CITY | Melaka (Pulau Melaka)*












steve_skyline said:


> from Hatten Properties With You fb


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* Impression Melaka*

The Impression projects are a cultural franchise from China’s Guilin Guangwei Wenhua Tourism and Culture Company, whose Impression Liu Sanjie show was mooted and directed by Zhang Yimou – one of China’s most famous film directors who co-directed the impressive opening ceremony of the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games.
http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...awing-tourists-a-malacca/#AL3GEyGLqsWgCWkv.99



steve_skyline said:


> Impression Melaka progress based on 9th Feb 2017! With only 6 days since the previous update! Working at super speed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MALACCA


teckkang said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...i-lee-ee-hoe-already-has-many-achievements-u/



steve_skyline said:


> Impression City construction progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Impression City



steve_skyline said:


> Impression City construction progress as of 4 Apr 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Melaka Gateway*
& Malacca Strait, Malaysia



>




















https://youtu.be/i8rb2t6mE3k


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka


Harris_Boy said:


> Part of Malacca City skyline (West City):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MALACCA



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> First attempt of drone shot from Aeon:
> 
> 
> Had issues with the ISO and height. Will attempt again soon


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *UPDATE: ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNSHIPS*
> *Completed/on-going small scale townships*
> 
> LAO PDR - VIENTIANE - That Luang Lake Specific Economic Zone - 900 acres
> ...


Encore Melaka is part of Impression City 









Impression City fb


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Encore Melaka


















https://www.star2.com/culture/2018/...-melaka-theatre-culture-arts-impression-city/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://impression-city.com/bwg_gallery/encore-melaka-impression-series-construction-update/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka


teckkang said:


> Taken from Encore Malacca


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sheraton Melaka Hotel









https://www.starwoodhotels.com/pub/media/4719/she4719ex.204631_tt.jpg


brain_failure said:


> [/URL]


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Encore Melaka 2,000 seat theatre


teckkang said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka Development Progress - as Sept 2018

sc-Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka 2019


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160893526&postcount=8591


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/robgizzy/48364256782/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melaka topview by Thofiq Raja, on Flickr
Melaka, Melaka by Alfred Sri Dar, on Flickr


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

beautiful Melaka.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MALACCA



akif90 said:


> *MELAKA CITY SKYLINE *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Novotel









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...aka_Hotel.jpg/1024px-Novotel_Melaka_Hotel.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* Imperio Mall and Residence*
COMPLETED



















https://ie.hotels.com/ho1233363488/...tudio-imperio-residence-malacca-malaysia/#:WO


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Satori By Hatten (Melaka Raya)*
http://www.hattenland.com.sg/portfolio.html












> https://www.hattenproperties.com.my/propview/40


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sheraton Melaka Hotel









https://www.starwoodhotels.com/pub/media/4719/she4719ex.204631_tt.jpg

SHERATON MELAKA U/C (LEFT)








From akif90


----------

